# Smoked Cheese in (On top of) Big Chief



## exhaustedspark (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok just got the new camera and had to try it out.

Cut up some Sharp Cheese.

  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Put the rack on top of Smoker. The idea being to not get hot.







Who says Smoken Jackets are out of style. Idea keep the smoke in.







Add Year old cherry wood that we chipped ourselves







1Hr. and 1 pan later done.







Results} Taste Great. Looks Lousy.  Temp still gets to hot and cheese melts.

I did not take any pictures of the globs hanging from the rack or the cheese on the bottom of the smoker because i read on this forum that if there is no pict. then it did not happen.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 6, 2011)

You know you could get an A MAZE N SMOKER and solve the melting problem.  Also, a pan of ice would help keep it cooler too


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been thinking about that but i need to do some studieng on it as i like to use my own chipped wood. I do not know if the amazing smoker would do that.

Of course i could claim i did it on purpose as the small beads of cheese that dripped sure to taste good. No bigger then peas but loaded with flavor.

Karl


----------



## alelover (Jun 6, 2011)

I use dust that I collect from my miter saw from cutting my smoking wood into chunks.and it works great. The chips wouldn't work in the A-maz-n they are to big.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that is an idea. However i use a chipper so how do we get it down to the finer dust. I am thinking of a small burner like a foot ball size BBQ and hooking up a exhaust pipe to the box with the cheese. I think that would work. Oh well. I can believe the raves i am getting on the pea size droppings from the cheese. I no i did it on purpose.







  Oh well it tast good

Karl


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 6, 2011)

I like your ingenuity


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2011)

It looks real good, as Scar said I think a bucket of ice or frozen water bottles would solve your problem as well.


----------



## alelover (Jun 7, 2011)

What do you make the chips from? Can I assume small logs or branches. Cut some up with a miter saw and save the dust.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 7, 2011)

alelover said:


> What do you make the chips from? Can I assume small logs or branches. Cut some up with a miter saw and save the dust.


Correct. We go collect branches from when we find someone that is pruning there Cherry tree or any other we can use and then run it through a Chipper. I do have a miter saw so i will give that a try. Tnx for the idea. Glad i thought of it.







Karl


----------



## nwdave (Jun 7, 2011)

And, if you lived on the WET side of the Cascades, you wouldn't have to worry about the temp.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Did up 8 1/2 lbs of cheese in the GOSM Sunday  (QVue coming out today, I hope) and not a drip in site AND the sun was kinda sorta out.  Temperature monitor said I didn't get above 71*.  Also, Todd came up with a slick idea for cold smoking with a cardboard box.  Just get one that is a few times bigger than your racks and generate your smoke. 

~Dave


----------



## daveomak (Jun 7, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Results} Taste Great. Looks Lousy.  Temp still gets to hot and cheese melts.
> 
> I did not take any pictures of the globs hanging from the rack or the cheese on the bottom of the smoker because
> 
> ...


Karl,  Now that's funny HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## alelover (Jun 8, 2011)

Cardboard box works great for cold smoking.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106739/smokin-barley-in-a-cardboard-box


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 14, 2011)

The problem is i used an insulated jacket. A T shirt works much better. Nothing but raves on my smoked cheese.


----------

